# FMA in Mississippi?



## Argus (Feb 2, 2015)

Any Filipino Martial Arts in the southern half of Mississippi? Or the entire state, even? I haven't been able to find anything searching online, but I was wondering if I had missed something, or anyone knows of any individuals teaching who might not have came up in my searches.


----------



## medic (Feb 4, 2015)

Guro Dave Gould of Lameco just moved to Mississippi. Do not know if the southern half. KaliDave@aol.com is his email. Do a google search and you will be impressed with his background.


----------



## Argus (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks! His background is impressive.

I'm not very familiar with FMA and all of the different systems, so I was originally a bit skeptical of Lameco as it appears to be a modern synthesis of several traditional FMA styles and I tend to prefer learning the traditional approaches, but upon researching it further, I found the content to be very good. It strikes me as simple, pragmatic, and focused on the important principles and pragmatic use of them. Moreover, both Dave and Edgar Sulite seem to be (/have been) very knowledgeable and well rounded.

I'll give it a shot I think.


----------



## Danny T (Feb 8, 2015)

Lameco is an acronym name for Largo, Medio, Corto; (Long, Medium, Close) ranges in combat and is a very well thought out and developed system utilizing multiple weapon categories: Stick, Sword, Knife, Flexible weapons, Staff, and Empty hands. Having trained with numerous filipino master instructors as well as in his family system I believe Sulite did an excellent job of creating a outstanding training system.
Though having not ever met Guro Dave I have heard some of the highest level FMA instructors say good things about his abilities and instruction. Based upon their opinions I'd say you would be in good hands and will learn much under his tutelage.


----------



## Argus (Feb 9, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Lameco is an acronym name for Largo, Medio, Corto; (Long, Medium, Close) ranges in combat and is a very well thought out and developed system utilizing multiple weapon categories: Stick, Sword, Knife, Flexible weapons, Staff, and Empty hands. Having trained with numerous filipino master instructors as well as in his family system I believe Sulite did an excellent job of creating a outstanding training system.
> Though having not ever met Guro Dave I have heard some of the highest level FMA instructors say good things about his abilities and instruction. Based upon their opinions I'd say you would be in good hands and will learn much under his tutelage.



Thanks. The more I see of it, the more I'm impressed. It does seem to be very well thought out. I'm actually pretty excited to try it out. I guess my initial skepticism was a bit silly; learning more about FMA, it seems that a lot of the systems taught out there are a synthesis of multiple sources. In the end, it's all good as long as it's coherent, and Lameco seems to be very much so.

Out of curiousity, as I know you're also a WC guy -- I do anticipate this potentially messing with my Wing Chun. Some of what Kali/Eskrima does is very much "chasing hands" from our point of view; granted, very much justified given the context of weapons. Do you find this to be an issue studying the two simultaneously?


----------



## Danny T (Feb 9, 2015)

Argus said:


> Out of curiousity, as I know you're also a WC guy -- I do anticipate this potentially messing with my Wing Chun. Some of what Kali/Eskrima does is very much "chasing hands" from our point of view; granted, very much justified given the context of weapons. Do you find this to be an issue studying the two simultaneously?


Quite the opposite. It has been a tremendous enhancement. 
Of course there will be a few concern areas but in time when understanding the why it isn't much of a problem.
The chasing hands is more of an appearance because of the weapon. In close quarters one will be trapping and attacking simultaneously and there is the needed room or space required for the weapon to be effective.
By the way I will be in Baton Rouge on the 21st for a couple of 2 hr. workshops; wc and pekiti-tirsia. I can send you some info. Working on building a wc group and a pekiti group going in B.R.


----------



## Argus (Feb 9, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Quite the opposite. It has been a tremendous enhancement.
> Of course there will be a few concern areas but in time when understanding the why it isn't much of a problem.
> The chasing hands is more of an appearance because of the weapon. In close quarters one will be trapping and attacking simultaneously and there is the needed room or space required for the weapon to be effective.
> By the way I will be in Baton Rouge on the 21st for a couple of 2 hr. workshops; wc and pekiti-tirsia. I can send you some info. Working on building a wc group and a pekiti group going in B.R.



Interesting!

And, I'd love to make it out there to the seminar if I can. I will be fairly busy that week, but I think I might be free on Saturday.


----------



## Danny T (Feb 22, 2015)

Argus said:


> Interesting!
> 
> And, I'd love to make it out there to the seminar if I can. I will be fairly busy that week, but I think I might be free on Saturday.


Argus, very glad you were able to attend. Was awesome to meet you and share some training time. Was enjoyable working with everyone and the camaraderie afterwards. Hope you will be able to make it again in March.


----------

